# Ferry booked, now where shall we go in Northern Germany.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We are heading for Northern Western Germany for SEVEN days, but dont know where to go, we have been to Bavaria a couple of times but fancy a change and fairly limited with only seven days. I fancy Hameln home of the Pied Piper, and Bremmerhavn, but apart from that we haven't a clue. Mrs Zozzer and I both like Preserved Steam Locomotive Railways, visiting relics of WW2 and shopping in the smaller towns. This trip we fancy a nice quite time so any idea's gratefully received..


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hameln (Hamelin) is lovely and well worth a visit. 

There are some other lovely little places nearby- just drive the road from Hameln to Rinteln and you will pass by a large Schloss- I think this had something to do with Hitler Youth. 

Further North- there is the sobering display and area that is Bergen Belsen. A monumentally poignant place. 

On the map head anywhere that has Bad in the name. Bad Pyrmont etc are all beautiful little spa towns. 

Sadly that is about as far North as I can remember...
I will ask hubby though as we went to a lovely area right up near the Hamburg area which is where all the orchards are and that is a fab area for driving around...well, in a car it was!

There was a great book I used when in Germany called Fodors guide....it is probably dead cheap on fleabay and described nice driving routes...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> We are heading for Northern Western Germany for SEVEN days, but dont know where to go, we have been to Bavaria a couple of times but fancy a change and fairly limited with only seven days. I fancy Hameln home of the Pied Piper, and Bremmerhavn, but apart from that we haven't a clue. Mrs Zozzer and I both like Preserved Steam Locomotive Railways, visiting relics of WW2 and shopping in the smaller towns. This trip we fancy a nice quite time so any idea's gratefully received..


Hameln is good and there is a newly opened stellplatz there..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3238

Then maybe head across to Goslar and the Harz region.

Then, if you're into Steam, try the Harz Steam Railway from Wernigerode to Nordhausen....

http://www.newble.co.uk/harz/

..and if you've got time left then do visit Quedlingberg, a chaming and as yet unspoilt city with 3 places to stay with your m/home..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1339

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3256

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3257

There are plenty more good places to stay in the area, with many listed in the mhf csdb.

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Little towns on the Weser, Bodenwerder for example (home of Baron Münchhausen) you can get a river trip there as well as a reminder of the Baron's tall tales. Not far from Hameln.

The Harz mountains are only about an hour away to the East.

edit for spelling


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

The stellplatz at the Warsteiner brewery is lovely too. Just outside the town situated at the visitors centre and right in the woods. It has got a perfect toiletblock and electric for 11 Euro's a night. You can pay at the centre and book a trip through the brewery.
You can visit the world famous stables of the Warsteiner horses at the same time.
http://www.warsteiner.de/index.htm

Can't find so quickly the English translation. Sorry

Have fun

Maddie


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You could always have a look at the Caravan Salan Dussledorf next week end!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
I agree with Peejay's suggestions as we did that route this year and it was great.

There is an excellent free stellplatz (except a couple of Euros for water and hookup) at Hofgeismar just off the Weser and the German Fairytale route north of Hann. Munden where there are over 700 timbered buildings.

Also the Harz mountains area was interesting. We parked for lunch one day just south of Drei Annen Hohne station at a junction where three steam hauled trains passed within twenty minutes  

. . . and Quedlinburg is well worth a stop.

We found the driving was easy especially on the minor roads
HTH
Steve


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your feedback.

Yes a sobering visit to Belsen Bergen is will be taken as along with Hameln was the what attracted us to the area. Mrs Zozzer is fascinated by the Diaries of Anne Franks so we thought we would include the memorial, and visit the museum in Amsterdam on the way home. So while so she is looking forward to that Ican look forward to the Harz Railway and others I've spotted along route. Hopefully we'll be able to visit all the towns recommend. But I'm under strict instructions not to turn the trip into the German F1 Grand Prix trying to visit everywhere as some chilling out time is required.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

I've always fancied Europe's longest span bridge - have a day or two in Denmark and Sweden.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

In July we had a 3 weeks in the area. It was a memories, must do, trip since we lived there for over 20 years.
We spent 2 or 3 days on a number of normal camp sites throughout the area.
Places to visit:-
Brocken Railway
Celle
Hannover, particularly the Herrenhauser gardens.
Echtensteine rocks.
Harz mountains...particularly Goslar.
Hameln
Paderborn
Belsen
Wernigerode/Blankenburg, just over the old border.
These two towns will show you the best and the worst of the joining of East and West Germany.......Wernigerode looks fantastic until you explore the back streets. Blankenburg has been passed by! 

Information for all the above is readily available on the internet.

Driving and parking is a world apart from this Isle of ours....very pleasant and very relaxing.

We used a Tom Tom One with the Europe map and it was absolutley spot on.

HTH.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> I've always fancied Europe's longest span bridge - have a day or two in Denmark and Sweden.


I thought it was that thing in France... Guess you mean http://www.adelboden.ch/en/navpage-SummerAB-HikeSAB-205665.html

Looks cool 

Another thanks to all posts in this thread - we'll be having 3-4 weeks in North Germany in November (after Holland) - so will be getting ideas from here too! :idea:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

ActiveCampers said:


> I thought it was that thing in France... Guess you mean http://www.adelboden.ch/en/navpage-SummerAB-HikeSAB-205665.html


The French one is the tallest in the World.

That footbridge is serious, reminds me of the King's Path posted in here ages ago and still puts me off food for a week --






You up for that little stroll ? 

The bridge in Denmark is --

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oresund_Bridge

EDIT: now correct bridge link.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> ActiveCampers said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was that thing in France... Guess you mean http://www.adelboden.ch/en/navpage-SummerAB-HikeSAB-205665.html
> ...


The Kings Walkway. Looks great fun!
I'd really enjoy that, but can;t do it as the wife would freak. Honest. Its all her fault.,


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

We've just got back from our week in Germany, and want to thank you all for the advice you gave us.

Hameln, is good, but a little too commercialised for my tastes, but Mrs Zozzer loved it and wants to return (shops shops & more shops). The new stellplatz is very good, and within easy walking distance of the town centre. 

Bergen Belsen was not as thought provoking as our trip to Dachau as much of it has been flattened and only the buial mounds remain. The archive and research visitor centre revealed a lot of things I did not know.
When driving away towards the modern Belsen army based towards Bergen I could visualise the endless line of people walking from from the railway station some 6km away.

I used to think Rothenburg ob der Tauber was the most beautiful place in Germany, but that was until we visited Quedlinburg. Absolutely fantastic place that retains it's uncommercialised realism. As if things couldn't be better, the stellplatz was equally superb. We even went back again and stayed another night after visiting the Harz Railway at Wernigerode and taking the ride up to Brocken.

For railway fans, the Harz is one not to be missed.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> but that was until we visited Quedlinburg. Absolutely fantastic place that retains it's uncommercialised realism. As if things couldn't be better, the stellplatz was equally superb. We even went back again and stayed another night


Glad you enjoyed Quedlinburg Zozz, I'd agree, its a fantastic place. Just out of interest, which Stellplatz did you stay at?

pete


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

peejay said:


> > but that was until we visited Quedlinburg. Absolutely fantastic place that retains it's uncommercialised realism. As if things couldn't be better, the stellplatz was equally superb. We even went back again and stayed another night
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed Quedlinburg Zozz, I'd agree, its a fantastic place. Just out of interest, which Stellplatz did you stay at?
> ...


We stayed on the small Stellplatz by the Tourist Info in Marschlinger Hof which is just around the corner and up the street to the main Market Sq.
Cracking little Stellplatz, we actually came back 25km from Wernigerode to stay another night.

Will be adding it to the database later.


----------

